# How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitive



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

When it comes to my dog and her normal dog behaviors...and just be a better pack leader?

This last year has been trying and I want to be able to move forward with jordan and now that she is three, hopefully some of the puppy/young adult testing will pass and perfect or near perfect obedience will be restored


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Good question. I've no patience and a short temper, so it's tough for me. I think most of training your dog to be a good companion and citizen involves a lot of personal growth and improvement; in effect, to raise a good dog we must become better people in the process. I can tell you that I'm counting the days until my dog hits maturity! Stick to your guns, this too shall pass.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitiv*

Getting in with a good training facility or having a mentor that can keep you in check, help you understand dogs (behavior) better, watch over you, and, give good guidance.. 

Versus trying to go it alone.. Cuz when no one is watching, it's easier to lose your cool, get frustrated and teach your dog all the wrong things..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitiv*

I'm with G-burg on the finding a great training facility. The better guidance I have, and better trainers available from classes, seminar, clinics, etc. the more options I have to train when a situation comes up.

I know I wasn't born knowing how to train dogs, born loving them, but not with the real training skills I now know are such a great help. When I look back at what I THOUGHT I knew about dogs when I started this, and how much I've changed over the years, it's amazing. And my 3rd dog has certainly benefited from it. I alway say when I have my 10th dog (and am 1000 years old) THEN I'll know it all (not really







)

But when I do have that 10th dog, know what I'll still be doing and going with that 'new' dog? DOG CLASSES!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitiv*



> Quote:I know I wasn't born knowing how to train dogs, born loving them, but not with the real training skills I now know are such a great help. When I look back at what I THOUGHT I knew about dogs when I started this, and how much I've changed over the years, it's amazing.


Amen!


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitiv*

I have no experience with 'teenage' dogs, but if you're getting frustrated and angry, could it be that the dog has a little too much freedom in whatever those situations are? Forgive me if I'm misunderstanding; maybe you can clarify what situations are getting you upset. Whenever I feel frustration, it seems that it's either something that was entirely my fault (like assuming the dog wouldn't have been able to get to the crockpot while I stepped out for a while!







) or I've moved too quickly in stepping up expectations of the dog.

Also, are you being firm and consistent with the leadership stuff? I only ask because I catch myself slacking off all the time.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitiv*

persistance and consistancy are key here. Mya is 3 now and she is a very mellow dog, she loves to just follow me and lay around me when im home. but ive noticed that BF doesnt always follow through with some of the training ive put into mya (NILIF). Are their more adults in the house who are going to be leaders as well? Because if some aren't participating, then this could cause a lapse in her behavior. I too catch myself getting frustrated sometimes, but ive learned that she can pick up on my frustration or hesitation and then things can take a turn for the worse quickly! Just be patient this could very well be a phase for her. Be persistant, if you ask her to do something, make sure she does it, even if you have to stand there for a few minutes, if you walk away or give up your dog will win and that is a sign of weakness on your part!


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitiv*



> Originally Posted By: KJandBravo Forgive me if I'm misunderstanding; maybe you can clarify what situations are getting you upset.
> 
> Also, are you being firm and consistent with the leadership stuff? I only ask because I catch myself slacking off all the time.


Hyper sensitive in that if she barks at the dog park or on a walk that others will think she is vicious

Basically worried about every little thing

I had a good place to train, but sadly the teacher has opted not to return calls and is siding with a ******** liar. She believe that jordan never bit anyone, but the other person brings more money to her with all the things she is involved with.

This person has made it close to impossible to train as she has slandered my name and my dogs name to all the good facilities and there aren't very many around here to begin with


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitiv*



> Originally Posted By: G-burgGetting in with a good training facility or having a mentor that can keep you in check, help you understand dogs (behavior) better, watch over you, and, give good guidance..
> 
> Versus trying to go it alone.. Cuz when no one is watching, it's easier to lose your cool, get frustrated and teach your dog all the wrong things..


*see post above this - basically we have no where to go anymore due to slander issues. If the trainer has no nerve to call me back after several call - then screw her and see if i ever send her business again.

I soooo want to go after this **** that has told people my dog is biting people (she is not) and the **** won't even apologize for it.

I want to let this go, but now I am lost without any place to take her shy of PetSmart

I am tempted to send one last email to the trainer and telling her off and if she wants to believe that **** then I will tell everyone some pretty good lies myself and get them all shut down

hope i never see the **** while I am driving and she is crossing the street.

okay - done...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitiv*

For that kind of stuff, go to classes at any of the good facilities in your previous post, where they are not. Who cares? And who is it hurting not to go? It's not hurting them and just proving that "somethin ain't right with that Altiger dawg..." If they are even thinking of you at all-which they are likely not unless you keep reminding them of it. They will possibly think of it when you first show up. But when you show that you are human and that your dog is a dog and that you are both looking to learn, there will be people who reach out to you. You just keep going until you find that place. 

There are plenty of weird people involved in dogs (and cats and horses and kid sports, etc.). I am weird in my way, I am sure,







there are others weird in their own ways. I am sure you can do this. 

As for being hyper sensitive, unlike people, dogs are not out to get us.







On days when it seems like mine are, they and I take a little break from each other. I exercise the snot out of them (within reason of course-nothing dangerous) or if that's just not possible, they get a special treat in their beds. They are happy and I am relieved. If it's daily...not sure! As KJ&Bravo said it's hard to elaborate without more information. 

PS-Kramer is almost 15 and he challenges me daily-as he has always done! Nina is almost 11 and never challenges me-as she has always done-so I am going to say that my guess is that while they may mellow with age, their personality doesn't change that much.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitiv*

If Petsmart is all you have then go to Petsmart. I would also see if the other training facilities would be open to meeting you and your dog.

Cyrus is leash aggressive, he used to go berserk when we saw other dogs. When we were out walking I used to tense up when I spied another dog. 

Once I started to relax so did he, I kept his focus on me with the use of Hot dogs and he stopped being so reactive. I learned to relax, even in the house, I made my self go out with him to busy places and we worked on ME.

Everybody has secrets, yes they may be judging you but who knows what goes on behind closed doors. When you stop caring about what others are thinking you and your pup will find your place.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: How do I teach myself not to be hyper sensitiv*



> Quote:Hyper sensitive in that if she barks at the dog park or on a walk that others will think she is vicious
> 
> Basically worried about every little thing


If you aren't getting joy out of your dog cause you are so worried about everything, you do need to take a breath and re-evaluate what's going on. The truth is if you are a nervous wreck when out with your dog and worried about everyone else, those feelings go right down that leash and may be making your dog behaviors worse.

First of all, you may want to widen your search for trainers and dog classes. I live in a fairly populated area in the NE and yet STILL have to drive over an hour to instructors I feel comfortable with. 

Other thing you may want to do is really back off on training and go back to happy, positive training with teeny tiny victories before moving onto more challenging things.

DO YOU CLICKER TRAIN?????? This is a new thing you can learn (and the human stubborn resistance to learning is one of the main problems with clicker training. We all think it's the dog that needs to learn and change, heavens knows I'm too busy to learn something new that will help







) It's 100% and only rewards what you DO want to see from your dog. So even if you are learning, the dog doesn't 'suffer' cause it just means you are late with the treats/toys/whatever. Hey, if killer whales, sea lions, and elephants can be clicker trained, I'm thinking I can do it with a brilliant dog.

Also, is your dog toy motivated at all? Can you work to make it better? Neither my dog OR I can be stressed if we are playing a rousing game of tug. Happy happy fun fun with ME! 

What you need to do is stop focusing on the problems with your dog and things she doesn't do well. And instead start teaching her new things (slowly and easily, baby steps!) that she CAN do and will succeed with! Use distance to get confidence. 

http://www.clickerdogs.com/createamotivatingtoy.htm

http://www.mountainviewdogs.com/articles/motivation_ar.html

http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/index.htm tons of great info, start with the puppy stuff, attention, focus, etc. 

AND have you purchased and watched the DVD/video Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas? This was a huge help for me in reading my dog EARLY when she's not comfortable (I was great and knowing there was a problem when she growled/barked/over reacted, but that was way too late to modify her behavior and prevent the situation. Me being able to manage the situation BEFORE my dogs are in mid-freakout is key). 

http://www.canis.no/rugaas/articles.php

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/calmingsignals.html

http://www.dogwise.com/SearchResults.cfm?Search=Turid%20Rugaas&SubSearch=author

Do not just buy the book cause it's cheaper. Either buy the DVD and book or just DVD. She does a great job with the DVD to SHOW what she's talking about with real dogs in real life situations. Many of the dogs are GSD's also, which makes it much easier to see all the subtle cues and behaviors she's trying to get we 'stupid humans' to see. It was so clear to me after viewing this that all the times I said my dog would 'suddenly' do something was not true. They were shooting out all kinds of signals all along, which I ignored, until they were in meltdown and THAT I could see!


----------

